# CSC Test Team - as good as CSC?



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

By good, I mean as good for Cervelo as CSC was? I'm not so sure. Yea, by getting Sastre they will get an invite to most of the big events and probably the tour, too (no doping scandals out in the open). However, if you look at Cervelo they were predominately a triathlon company prior to CSC. And let's call a spade a spade, the R3 and the soloist are nice bikes, heck great bikes, but the price is dang high and price goes up when you have a product that people want and desire so much - that's great marketing. Full disclosure - I want a R3, bad, but the price is prohibitive and the utility not that much better than my dale. To me what made a Cervelo frame so desirable comes down to two riders - Jens Voight and Fabian Cancellara - the Schleck borthers are pretty cool, too. But Jens and Fabian still the show and, well, who doesn't want to pound out the peddles, drop your compatriots, suffer like a dog and win? Don't tell me you haven't thought of how those two ride on the monotony that is a long ride. 

I'm not so sure this move will translate as well as the CSC deal. Of course I don't know anything about the deal, but I'd also say it's going to be weird to watch Jens and Fabian on a Specialized. Just as it might not pan out as expected for Cervelo, I don't think it will be the same for specialized - sure it will up sales, but it wont up it by as large as a percentage as it did for Cervelo.

Too bad, cause it seems to me Cervelo and CSC (or whatever the team is going to be called) need each other.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

a naked Jessica Simpson on a Tarmac still wouldn't make me want a Specialized. I don't care whose riding them............... it's still a Specialized and thus.................... no bueno for me.

Starnut


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

The R3 isn't that expensive compared to the vast majority of high end carbon bikes. This has been posted repeatedly.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

PigmyRacer said:


> The R3 isn't that expensive compared to the vast majority of high end carbon bikes. This has been posted repeatedly.


If you read the entire post you would see this wasn't a question of the price of the R3. It was a question of the desire to own an R3 being as strong as it presently is given that team CSC will not be riding them. Yes, the new Cervelo team has Sastre, but sometimes a tour winner doesn't equal an aggressive pro rider like Jens and the best time trial rider and classic winner like Fabian.

Read the post, you could have done that in the time that you made a past that showed you didn't read said post you were responding to . . . . ; )


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

The new Cervelo TT sounds a little "soft" to me based on this comment:

"Race performance is only one component of Cervélo TestTeam," said Cervélo co-founder Gerard Vroomen. "Our riders will also be involved in field-testing and providing technical feedback. In addition they will participate in activities with our customers, making them more accessible to cycling fans." 

I like the idea of Cervelo refining their designs based on feedback from guys like Cancellara & Voigt who push the limits and SUFFER on their bikes to win with panache, as opposed to asking pros to ride around and not really worry about winning. I just think you learn more, about bikes and yourself, when you're pushed to the limit.

As a result of the above bias, I probably look at the bikes under pros like Voigt, Cancellara, Schlecks, etc. a little more favorably than some of the rides of "lesser" riders. There's obviously a marketing advantage to being ridden by the #1 team. Of course, Cervelo's losing some of that cachet now.

I still choose my bikes based on the engineering, ride quality, and fit, (even if no "good" riders ride it) but it's even more fun when you know your ride has been pushed harder than you could ever hope to and it performed better than the others.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> a naked Jessica Simpson on a Tarmac still wouldn't make me want a Specialized. I don't care whose riding them............... it's still a Specialized and thus.................... no bueno for me.
> 
> Starnut



Hmmmm, I'll have to be the judge of that. Care to post said photo?:ihih:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

otoman said:


> Hmmmm, I'll have to be the judge of that. Care to post said photo?:ihih:


Yes, yes, yes- we need to see the evidence (ALL the evidence) before we can make an informed decision.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

California L33 said:


> Yes, yes, yes- we need to see the evidence (ALL the evidence) before we can make an informed decision.



picsorban


----------

